# Fat Jax Report 7/28/10



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Since SCM is open again, I decided to go see what the GOM looked like, The morning started off with this, the Sherman Cove Porch Partol in formation, Thanks John for the help at the ramp.

Water was GREEN near shore

at the first stop the snapper and small aj's were HUNGRY!

There is a part 2 since i can only upload 5 or 6 pictures per post


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

part 2

One heck of an algae thing going on from the beach to about 2 miles offshore....

The last pic is of the ole man with 1/2 a tail, have seen him for the past three or 4 years.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report and pics jim...glad you were able to get back out...


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice...water looks good. I guess there will be fish at your house tonight


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! Water looks real good.Thanks for posting :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Its fun bending the rod. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice report and thanks for the pics, they are awesome! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

It's really great to hear that sherman cove is open again. I hated launching out of Bayou Grande.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Is that the "Ole foogie McMuffin-n-coffee club" ?
The "breakfast Bunch"
Skip


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

So SCM is open again that is good news and nice work with the fish too!


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice


----------

